# DirecTV offering new NASCAR coverage



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Article: http://www.scenedaily.com/stories/2006/12/04/scene_daily24.html?t=printable

Excerpts from article:

DirecTV announced Wednesday the creation of a "NASCAR HotPass" subscriber service for all 2007 Nextel Cup Series events.

The service, which can be purchased on either a weekly or season-long basis, will feature five dedicated driver channels that will offer multiple camera angles, real-time statistics, in-car audio communication and dedicated announcers.

Each of the five channels will be dedicated to broadcasting just one Cup driver for the entire race. There will be multiple screens on each driver channel screen devoted to:

* Live national broadcast of the race.
* Driver point-of-view camera looking out of the front windshield, with select telemetry readings.
* Additional camera angles including an overhead cam, pit box cam and corner cams.
* Live audio of the two-way communications between the driver, crew chief and spotter.
* Dedicated announcers for each driver channel.
* Real time statistics.

The service will be available for sale beginning Dec. 13. Through Jan. 31, it will be available through an early bird offer for $79 for the season and will cost $99 for the season after that. The service will be available on a pay-per-week basis for $29.99.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

This isn't really new is it? Didn't DTV offer this in like 1998 and then stop? Does anyone remember? Has it been on cable all this time?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

This is fairly new, with the "Depth" they are taking it.

http://msn.foxsports.com/nascar/pgStory?contentId=6245156&pageNumber=1

FYI: You will need an interactive receiver to use this feature.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

I would also need about 3 valium and a bottle of jack to fight the boredom.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

ditto, Billy66 

This has what to do with Directv receivers with Tivo, by the way?


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

Dkerr24 said:


> ditto, Billy66
> 
> This has what to do with Directv receivers with Tivo, by the way?


I guess that the only connection is a fact that it will not be available on DirecTiVo.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Dkerr24 said:


> ditto, Billy66
> 
> This has what to do with Directv receivers with Tivo, by the way?


Ooops, wrong forum - excuse the post.

Mods, feel free to delete this topic.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

samo said:


> I guess that the only connection is a fact that it will not be available on DirecTiVo.


Yea, crap - you're probably right. I guess I now have an excuse to obtain and activate a 'vanilla' non-DVR receiver (I have 4 subbed DTivos now). And no, I won't be getting an R15!


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

goony said:


> Yea, crap - you're probably right. I guess I now have an excuse to obtain and activate a 'vanilla' non-DVR receiver (I have 4 subbed DTivos now). And no, I won't be getting an R15!


Not my business, but may I ask why? Non-DVR receiver will have almost the same UI as R-15 less recording capability. The initial cost will be almost the same and you don't have to pay anything extra monthly.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

Maybe he's worried the R15 will infect his other dvr's?


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

samo said:


> Not my business, but may I ask why? Non-DVR receiver will have almost the same UI as R-15 less recording capability. The initial cost will be almost the same and you don't have to pay anything extra monthly.


Yes, I am worried that the R15 will infect my DTivos! I wonder if it will travel thru the AC power or the lines to the dish? 

Until now, I've never had a need for an R15 since I totally preferred the features of my DTivos, but now... <gulp><cough> I guess I _could_ permit one in the door if it will permit me to use the features of the new NASCAR HotPass service... if I can have DVR functionality at non-DVR pricing then why not?

I NOW HAVE TO PUBLICLY ADMIT THAT AN R15 CAN DO SOMETHING THAT MY DTIVOS CANNOT!! OH, THE AGONY OF IT ALL!!!

Oh, this is a dark day for me...


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

samo said:


> The initial cost will be almost the same and you don't have to pay anything extra monthly.


I can snag a D11 non-DVR receiver -w- access card via eBay for $25 to $30, so maybe I can avoid going to the *DARK SIDE* after all... if I would need to record from the NASCAR HotPass I have a DVD recorder with internal hard drive.

If I correctly understand the DirecTV page on adding an R15, I need to pay $4.99/mo. leasing fee - $60/yr -vs- $30 one-time cost (obtaining D11 via eBay). Am I mistaken? Since it is an additional receiver I still have to pay a $4.99/mo. mirror fee.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

I believe the leasing fee and the mirroring fee are the same fee. It's mirroring if you own it and leasing if you don't. But come on, no one needs to watch nascar hot pass bad enough to get an r15. You might want to call DTV and ask before you buy one. They may make you a better deal on one.


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

HiDefGator said:


> I believe the leasing fee and the mirroring fee are the same fee. It's mirroring if you own it and leasing if you don't.


That is correct. This is why I said that he wouldn't have to pay anything extra monthly. Initial cost varies depending on promotions, but most likely it is zero or near zero for both options.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Why do you fear the dark side goony? Are you afraid you'll never return? Interesting.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> This is fairly new, with the "Depth" they are taking it.
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/nascar/pgStory?contentId=6245156&pageNumber=1
> 
> FYI: You will need an interactive receiver to use this feature.


That is interesting. On XM last night they were talking to some VP from DirecTV who was in between meetings with NASCAR about it. He said this will be like any other sports pckage and even thought they had already allocated some channels in the 790s for it. He specifically said that any DirecTV receiver could view them, though while I was listening, no one specifically asked about TiVo either.

Here is the page on DirecTV the guy said to go to. (actually he said DirecTV.com/hotpass and it forwards you). http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3980112

Not much info there or the linked info page.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Lee L said:


> He specifically said that any DirecTV receiver could view them, though while I was listening, no one specifically asked about TiVo either.


Based on the text in the middle of the image, you do need an "interactive capable" receiver to "highlight a driver to hear team audio" - the DTivo could still tune the channel number though:


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

Get an R15. You can get it for free (DVR4U2 code), and then you can talk with *experience* about how bad it is rather than just from reading problems others are having. That explains exactly why and how I got one. Just put it somewhere where it won't bother you too much when it fails.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

goony said:


> Based on the text in the middle of the image, you do need an "interactive capable" receiver to "highlight a driver to hear team audio" - the DTivo could still tune the channel number though:


I will be fine with missing out on that fancy screen as long as I can still manually tune the channels just like on Sunday Ticket or the College Footbal package.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

The image that I posted is being fed directly from the FoxSports site - and the image now has different text than it did just a few hours ago! The previous image really did say "Highlight a driver to hear team audio"; now it says "Highlight a driver and select to tune his channel" (I guess all drivers will be male, right?  ).

I wish I had kept a capture of the previous screen. Yes, a subtle difference but with what I see now I would possibly conclude that I don't need a DirecTV receiver with interactive capabilities to use all the features of the HotPass.

Or maybe the service has been degraded and the team audio is no longer an available feature - two audio sources were mentioned:

 * Live audio of the two-way communications between the driver, crew chief and spotter. 
* Dedicated announcers for each driver channel.​So, how do you do two audio sources via a single channel? Use the SAP?? If it uses the SAP, does an 'interactive' DirecTV receiver give the user the ability to select alternate audio by selecting an onscreen icon?

I will seek clarification from DirecTV about what gear will be required to use all possible features.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

According to the guy on XM last night, they were literally in a break between meetings where they were hammering some of these technical and production details out so it is quite possible they just changed their minds or hit a some technical hurdle that necessitated a change.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Hmmm... before I decided to plunk down $79 I had better see what I will be getting- if it's just special camera stuff & stats I am only mildly interested; if it has the driver/crew audio then I'm far more interested.

The 'poster' at http://directv.com/hotpass still says "Live Team Audio".


----------



## Pab Sungenis (Apr 13, 2002)

As far as I'm concerned, all this means is that HR10-250 owners will end up having TNT-HD turned off weekends throughout the spring and summer as well, not just fall and winter any more. (Gotta get the bandwith from somewhere, and heaven forbid we shut down a shopping or pay-for-pray channel!)


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Pab Sungenis said:


> As far as I'm concerned, all this means is that HR10-250 owners will end up having TNT-HD turned off weekends throughout the spring and summer as well, not just fall and winter any more. (Gotta get the bandwith from somewhere, and heaven forbid we shut down a shopping or pay-for-pray channel!)


Why?

Because they are using the bandwith for SD?

The reason TNT-HD was shut down was because they needed room for 5-7 HD streams.

Without the Sunday Ticket going on at the same time during the vast majority of the NASCAR circut... there is no reason to think they will be shutting down TNT-HD


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

My query to them:


goony said:


> *I am interested in the new HotPass service (http://www.directv.com/hotpass) but I need to know if I need a DirecTV receiver with "interactive features" to fully use the service - or will a simple receiver that can just tune the channels work fine? Thanks!*





DirecTV said:


> Thanks for asking about NASCAR on DIRECTV. Were proud to announce the new, DIRECTV exclusive, NASCAR HOTPASS which is coming in 2007. This exciting new package allows you to do more than just watch the action  you can get inside the action!
> 
> With this package, youll get supplemental coverage for all 36 races in the NASCAR Nextel Cup Series, including:
> 
> ...


So... do I need an interactive receiver or not?


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

Here's the link they tried to send you:
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=939701&highlight=

I don't know for sure, but it sounds like it will work like the current mix channels (i.e. you can tune to the channel that shows the menu using any receiver, but to be able to select one of them to go to that channel--which is just a normal channel--would require an interactive receiver. On a normal receiver, you'd have to tune to the channel manually, which it looks like will be 794-799).


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

The page at http://www.directv.com/hotpass has been updated a bit. The bottom two screenshots:









Watch up to three camera views on one screen to experience the race from all points of view.









Real-time stats chart speed, RPMs and other data on multiple channels.

I'm not sure how you would switch between these two without an "interactive" receiver, unless the stats page just comes up at certain times and you have no control over it.

The bottom of the above page has a link to an FAQ:

*Q:* _ Do I need any special DIRECTV equipment to watch NASCAR HotPass? 
_
*A: * No. All DIRECTV receivers allow you to view NASCAR HotPass channels. However, some additional interactive features may be included in the package, which will require an interactive receiver to use those added features. The D10, D11, HR20 models are all interactive at this time.

So, a little more information... but still no exact details as to what the interactive receiver gets you (maybe they don't know for sure just yet). Hmm, I see the R15 isn't in the list - I thought it was an "interactive receiver"...


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

If it works like mix channels then it is almost like navigating web pages. For example picture on top will have highlighted border on one of the frames. With your remote you will be able to select a frame that interests you and if you click it the frame will become a full screen. Most likely the red button on remote will be a "hot" button that would allow you to select some additional information (possibly toggle stats page) . They may also assign special functions to yellow, green and blue buttons (all these buttons are only available on + receivers). On DTiVos you'll still be able to see all the frames, but frames will not be highlighted and you will not be able to select them by the click.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, my wife was pretty psyched when I told her about this, so I guess I will know exactly how it works on the HR10 in a few weeks.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Thanks, *Samo* - that was very helpful.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

What does a standalone Tivo have to do with the DirecTv Tivo models discussed in this forum?


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

FREE preview starts this Sunday. Try before you buy!


----------



## illuminations25 (Jul 23, 2002)

John T Smith said:


> What does a standalone Tivo have to do with the DirecTv Tivo models discussed in this forum?


I apologize, I searched for Hotpass and posted in the first forum that I found a match in.

Will remove my previous post.


----------



## Cartrivision (Feb 17, 2005)

goony said:


> Hmmm... before I decided to plunk down $79 I had better see what I will be getting- if it's just special camera stuff & stats I am only mildly interested; if it has the driver/crew audio then I'm far more interested.
> 
> The 'poster' at http://directv.com/hotpass still says "Live Team Audio".


DirecTV is doing a "freeview" of the NASCAR hotpass programming for the race this weekend, and there is probably a promotional commercial for it on the main menu of your DirecTivo right now.


----------



## bguppies (Jun 29, 2003)

Cartrivision said:


> DirecTV is doing a "freeview" of the NASCAR hotpass programming for the race this weekend, and there is probably a promotional commercial for it on the main menu of your DirecTivo right now.


Channels 794-799
Not a huge NASCAR fan but going to check it out and see what they can adapt over to the Sunday Ticket...

Bill


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Be aware if you don't have a "DirecTV Interactive Receiver" you may need to play with the SAP (secondary audio program) to select the desired audio on the driver channels.

Go to Info, scroll down to the little speaker icon and (if it is highlighted) press SELECT to pick a different audio stream.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

Evidently they have updated their FAQ:

Do I need any special DIRECTV equipment to watch NASCAR HotPass? 

No. All DIRECTV receivers allow you to view NASCAR HotPass channels. However, some additional interactive features may be included in the package, which will require an interactive receiver to use those added features. The D10, D11, HR20, R15 models are all interactive at this time.


The R15 is in there now. I wouldn't mind having and R15 (not saying I would like the DVR) or at least an interactive receiver, for the "Mix" channels, etc... I just don't think I can justify an additional piece of equipment, along with the additional mirroring fee for the minimal additional functionality.

One question, are the older Hughes receivers going to work with this? The one that I replaced with TiVo's are sitting in my closet, and they worked for the Mix channels.... I think they were the HBH series...


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

jporter12 said:


> The R15 is in there now. I wouldn't mind having and R15 (not saying I would like the DVR) or at least an interactive receiver, for the "Mix" channels, etc... I just don't think I can justify an additional piece of equipment, along with the additional mirroring fee for the minimal additional functionality.


I'm going to "wait and see" what I will be missing by not having an interactive receiver and make my decision after tomorrow's race. I'll check/inquire here and at http://www.dbstalk.com forums to figure out what I am missing out on, if anything... it may well be that the DTivo can do everything, but just not as conveniently.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

It looks like channel 793 will have 30-minute recaps of each driver channel for 12 hours starting at noon Eastern on Monday, Feb. 19th.


----------



## Turtle (Feb 12, 2003)

I can't believe they're breaking away from coverage and going to commercial.
Completely missed the commentary on the first pit stop.

Turtle


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

Well, I'm not disappointed with not having the interactive stuff. Yeah, it would be cool, but I'm fine with what I've got without the red and green button. I'm thinking about buying Hotpass now that I've seen it in action!


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

Turtle said:


> I can't believe they're breaking away from coverage and going to commercial.
> Completely missed the commentary on the first pit stop.
> 
> Turtle


At least they're keeping the video in the corner. and they did replay the pit stop. Playing the commercial does make money, but that's why the customer pays for hotpass. I do think they should keep the race video as the larger video...


----------



## RadioDoc (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm betting that since Fox holds the broadcast rights to NASCAR, D* is required to run their coverage in the corner, and to bring their national spots up front.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

RadioDoc said:


> I'm betting that since Fox holds the broadcast rights to NASCAR, D* is required to run their coverage in the corner, and to bring their national spots up front.


That makes a lot of sense. I kind of like having the full coverqage in the corner, but I wish they could keep the commercials just in the corner, even if we are forced to hear the audio from it.


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

With R-15 (or any other interactive receiver) you could have full screen or change which frame to be a big size frame to display by click of the button. Your audio would also be from the selected frame, not from the commercial.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm fine without having all that, just wish they would quit missing the driver communication when they're doing interviews!!!!


----------



## dowalker (Sep 29, 2002)

I have a R15. How do you change which view to be the large, or change to full screen?


----------



## dowalker (Sep 29, 2002)

Another question. Never have purchased any other sports package.
Do the other ones show the commercials? Just wondering.
Thanks


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

dowalker said:


> I have a R15. How do you change which view to be the large, or change to full screen?


Use up-down, left-right navigation keys to highlight the frame border, then select.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

I'm enjoying what I'm seeing of the package so far too, though I think I'll enjoy the package a lot more when I get an interactive receiver (next week if all goes well, though admittedly it'll be an HR20, so I'm sure it won't be without issues  )

I'm more irritated now at this:


Spoiler



Tony Stewart basically out at this point  He was having a good run.


----------



## dowalker (Sep 29, 2002)

The keys do not work for me.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

dowalker said:


> I have a R15. How do you change which view to be the large, or change to full screen?


Here is the link for the R15 forum (not a Tivo)
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=82


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

dowalker said:


> Another question. Never have purchased any other sports package.
> Do the other ones show the commercials? Just wondering.
> Thanks


NFLST just broadcasts the CBS and FOX feeds. All the commericals are shown.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

MLB Extra Innings just broadcasts the feed from FSN or whichever regional sports network is carrying the game. All the commercials are shown.


----------



## speedy4022 (Nov 27, 2000)

dowalker said:


> Another question. Never have purchased any other sports package.
> Do the other ones show the commercials? Just wondering.
> Thanks


Yes that is why I don't understand the complaints.


----------



## speedy4022 (Nov 27, 2000)

bdowell said:


> I'm enjoying what I'm seeing of the package so far too, though I think I'll enjoy the package a lot more when I get an interactive receiver (next week if all goes well, though admittedly it'll be an HR20, so I'm sure it won't be without issues  )
> 
> I'm more irritated now at this:
> 
> ...


I also liked hotpass it is not perfect yet but they will get it right soon. It seems a lot of people are upset about the commercials but I suspect Fox forces them to show them.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I was also dissapointed. I think the regular coverage, while they still can;t bear to leave a commercial to show us a yellow, is actually pretty good at showing relavent replays and driver comm. Also, I found the Hotpass channels seemed like they were 10 dB louder than my local Fox coverage so swittching back and forth was not as easy as it should have been. Plus I have to tune away from HD coverage to the SD Hotpass.


----------



## bguppies (Jun 29, 2003)

samo said:


> With R-15 (or any other interactive receiver) you could have full screen or change which frame to be a big size frame to display by click of the button. Your audio would also be from the selected frame, not from the commercial.


That is good to hear....

I only watched about 20 minutes worth, but I wish one of the video feeds was a full time, in car camera feed, which while I watched the Tony Stewart channel and the next one up for 20 minutes, neither had that.(at least on my DTivo)

Bill


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

My suggestion for improvement would be to use some space on the MIX channel to show a complete, or at least a good portion of the race leaderboard.

Having gone through week 1 without an interactive receiver and not being able to change focus on what I'm watching (as well as avoid commercials and crap) was a bit disappointing, but I expect that to improve with an HR20 that is coming this week.

Meanwhile the MIX channel was incredibly disappointing in not letting me easily see what was going on in the race. As an example, when I had Comcast last year I was able to use their free "track pass" type features over on NASCAR.com to see what was going in in the race. The always updating leaderboard was cool to watch and see how a driver I was cheering for was doing.

If forced to decide based on what I saw in week 1, I'd say the stuff that I was getting on NASCAR.com is much more valuable to me and this would be the first and last season I'd do Hotpass on DirecTV. Hopefully it'll improve over time though.


----------



## extension 721 (Sep 29, 2005)

goony said:


> Based on the text in the middle of the image, you do need an "interactive capable" receiver to "highlight a driver to hear team audio" - the DTivo could still tune the channel number though:


actually, you'll still probably be able to "hear team audio: by using the tivo's normal alternate audio function.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

extension 721 said:


> actually, you'll still probably be able to "hear team audio: by using the tivo's normal alternate audio function.


Last Sunday's D500 didn't offer that at all - there were only two audio streams, one was the Fox national broadcast audio and the other was the HotPass announcers, which on some of the channels they blathered so much you rarely heard the team audio.

When it came time to go to "commercials" and the Fox national feed was put into the upper right frame then the audio was for the Fox feed on both audio channels, thus it was impossible to hear team audio during a commercial break.


----------



## qcpw256 (Jun 17, 2005)

I have DirectTV's HotPass and it is cool. Last week during Daytona was exciting and I can't wait till this week's california race. If anyone wants a copy feel free to contact me. [email protected]


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

This week continues the "focus on the FOX feed and force the commercials on the customers" that was started last week. On the "Jr." channel the announcers answered a question from the audience about why the commercials are forced upon the customers that are paying for the package. Of course it was just brushed off and the announcers just gave the company line that it's part of the cost of getting to offer (or get) the package.

Since I just got the HR20, I'm able to use interactive features now, but the show me the leaderboard option wasn't showing any info until just a few minutes ago.

I wish that they'd use the "dead" space on the screen when they go to the commercials to give us something else. Perhaps a live leaderboard, or number of teams in pits, or some other useful info.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

bdowell said:


> I wish that they'd use the "dead" space on the screen when they go to the commercials to give us something else. Perhaps a live leaderboard, or number of teams in pits, or some other useful info.


Yep, they could use that space to good advantage instead of just having the background fancy graphics that might impress the rubes but nobody else.

Today, on the "Earnhardt Jr." channel they went to Fox audio/commercials at the most critical times leaving me gnashing my teeth for having ever paid good money for this.

Lengthy discussion/suggestions for HotPass at http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=80586


----------

